# برنامج تصميم المنازل صغير الحجم وسهل الاستخدام



## noir (16 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اسم البرنامج : Punch! Super Home Suite
حجم البرنامج: 40 ميغا تقريباً
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته موضوع اليوم برنامج لتصميم المنازل والفيلات برنامج بإمكانيات جيدة جداً حيث تستطيع من خلاله
تصميم منزل أحلامك وإكساءه وإضافة أثاث للمنزل مثل أدوات المطبخ وأثاث غرفة النوم وغرفة المكتب ومن مميزات البرنامج أنك
تستطيع التجول داخل المنزل ورؤية الأثاث والتصميم الداخلي كما يمكنك طباعة مخططات ومصورات للمنزل
وأهم ما يميزه سهولة الاستخدام فبإمكان أي مستخدم _ ولو كانت خبرته بالعمل على برامج التصميم معدومة _ أن يستخدم البرنامج بكل سهولة ويسر كما أن البرنامج سهل التنصيب لذلك لن أشرح تنصيبه بالصور وهو لا يحتاج لأي رقم أو **** أو تنشيط 

للتحميل 

http://depositfiles.com/files/53jft1cju

ان شاء الله ينال اعجابكم 
تقبلوا مروري ولا تنسوني من صالح دعاءكم


----------



## noir (8 أكتوبر 2012)

:87:


----------



## eng_alg (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## هانى 2007 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahmedmomtaz (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن احمد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ddd77 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## noir (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعافيك، تسلموا على الردود


----------



## funsun (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (8 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم


----------



## eng.bila (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووور جدا


----------



## عبير السودان (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا---هل يصلح البرنامج ل المساقط الافقيه


----------



## مصطفى فارع (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك اخي شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى فارع (27 ديسمبر 2012)

هل البرنامج هذا افضل من الاتوكاد 2013


----------



## مصطفى فارع (27 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعا انشا الله نجرب هذا البرنامج


----------



## noir (5 يناير 2013)

ان شاء الله تجربوه وينال اعجابكم


----------



## basharja (6 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.ROMIO2010 (10 يناير 2013)

مع كامل احترامى لكل من رد ع الموضوع رابط التحميل مش شغال اصلا


----------



## jojolove (15 يناير 2013)

مشكور ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## اسماعيل عتيق (16 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ميدو السيد (18 يناير 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## wiabel2l (19 يناير 2013)

merci


----------



## eng.m.osama (22 يناير 2013)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ahmed elsharkawy (23 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## hrmetaljed (23 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## noir (27 يناير 2013)

العفو، بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــق للجميع


----------



## انور يس شوقى (2 فبراير 2013)

اديك العافيه


----------



## noir (8 فبراير 2013)

الله يعافيك، ,,, شكرا لك


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (5 يناير 2014)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

